# Some new stuff



## slaine69

Hey guys I've been off the forums for quite a while working on a buttload of stuff that's got me neglecting my art sharing on sites like this so here's a quick update on some 40k art I've done lately. 

Blood Wolves...Blood for the Blood Dog









Corax at Istvaan V









Space Marine Sketch









Kharn at Armatura









Shane Cook
E-Mail: [email protected]
feel free to contact me for art info, hope you guys dig the pics!


----------



## Iraqiel

Wow, really cool artwork! The traitor space wolves are super mean and the style is very much like the general chaos work people see around! How big do you make these? Also, do you take commissions?


----------



## fotoshark

Nice work!


----------



## Varakir

Awesome stuff as usual mate - the level of detail in that first pic is ridiculous :victory:


----------



## slaine69

Iraqiel said:


> Wow, really cool artwork! The traitor space wolves are super mean and the style is very much like the general chaos work people see around! How big do you make these? Also, do you take commissions?


Thanks man, Aye there's a lot of reference to draw from. The usual size I work in is A4 at 300dpi because it's good enough at both portrait and landscape but it's really up to what the customer want or the picture needs. I sure do do commissions my friend, if you want some any info on it feel free to e-mail me at [email protected] 



fotoshark said:


> Nice work!


Thanks man



Varakir said:


> Awesome stuff as usual mate - the level of detail in that first pic is ridiculous :victory:


Cheers dude, I cant believe it's been like a year since I drew that time flies in the artistic immaterium


----------



## Varakir

Do you do much non-SM art? I'm in the process of forming a Tau cadre and looking at pretty pictures is always good for the inspiration centre


----------



## slaine69

Varakir said:


> Do you do much non-SM art? I'm in the process of forming a Tau cadre and looking at pretty pictures is always good for the inspiration centre


Yeah every so often dude, here's one I done for a gameday banner.


----------

